# how do you use your snacks?



## petaltail (Jul 26, 2019)

recently i noticed that i've managed to collect a pretty large amount of snacks and i realised i use them _very_ rarely, so i don't really have a strategy when it comes to using them up. i think i'm gonna start giving them to the animals at my campsite and cabin (since they're my favourite/preferred animals) to get their pictures quicker, but i'm not sure if it's worth it or not.

how about you guys? how do you use your snacks? or do you find yourself not using them at all?


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 26, 2019)

I used them on animals I desperately need essences from.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also on animals that are super close to leveling up...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 26, 2019)

I heavily depend on my snacks because they're the best way to level up.  I especially use them now that we can give multiple at once, which is very convenient.  Lately I've been using them on the Sanrio villagers so I can unlock the ability to dress them before inviting them to my camp.


----------



## carackobama (Jul 27, 2019)

I usually use them to level up animals that I need certain items from!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 27, 2019)

Well I never usually use treats anyway, but when I do, it’s when they’re close to Level 20 at the Campsite, or 30 at the Cabin. I’m trying to get every villager to maximum level, even if impossible.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2019)

i only use them on animals i haven't hit level 20 with yet. when i first befriend the animal i usually use snacks to get to around level 8. if i want someone gone from my campsite but haven't hit level 20 with them yet i prioritize them.


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 28, 2019)

I use my treats to blitz through animals who give essences I really need, ususally hip and historical


----------



## sorayomi (Jul 29, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> i only use them on animals i haven't hit level 20 with yet. when i first befriend the animal i usually use snacks to get to around level 8. if i want someone gone from my campsite but haven't hit level 20 with them yet i prioritize them.


This is also what I do!

The characters with lower levels are going to level up quicker with the snacks.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 29, 2019)

I usually only use them when I'm desperate to level up so I can get leaf ticket


----------



## Romaki (Jul 30, 2019)

So far I've been using them on animals I just met, or occasionally on ones that are about to level up.


----------

